# Do you folks know how great you are?



## Whatshisname (Jan 12, 2011)

I was searching on-line for help with my marriage when I found TAM. I read for hours and learned much about how to deal with my W's failing affections and libido. You gave me tools to communicate with her and insightful posts for her to read and understand how I feel. She also wen't to the Dr. and found out she had low vitamin D and depression. With medication, communication and your insight, we have turned our love life around. It's almost like we're in our 20's again!!! I can't tell you how wonderful it is to receive genuine affection (she sent me a text just to say I love you and hugs me out of the blue) not to mention a huge kick to our sex life.
I wrote this post to thank you all and let you know that you help others everyday.

Thank you very much.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

You don't feel bad that we brag about our sex life?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank YOU for sharing that , as I am sure many many come to read, pick up a nugget of truth here, a nugget there, in how to go about some changes, direction, but very very few come back to speak the appreciation. 

Makes us obsessive posters feel like we are offering something. I for one, spend too much time on here, has become an addiction.


----------



## Whatshisname (Jan 12, 2011)

greenpearl said:


> You don't feel bad that we brag about our sex life?


You! I could devote a whole long post to just what you've taught and tantalized me with. (and no, I loved the bragging )
SA ~ you're surely one of the best contributers on here too!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Whatshisname said:


> I was searching on-line for help with my marriage when I found TAM. I read for hours and learned much about how to deal with my W's failing affections and libido. You gave me tools to communicate with her and insightful posts for her to read and understand how I feel. She also wen't to the Dr. and found out she had low vitamin D and depression. With medication, communication and your insight, we have turned our love life around. It's almost like we're in our 20's again!!! I can't tell you how wonderful it is to receive genuine affection (she sent me a text just to say I love you and hugs me out of the blue) not to mention a huge kick to our sex life.
> I wrote this post to thank you all and let you know that you help others everyday.
> 
> Thank you very much.


:iagree: and second that!

While we may not always agree or follow, this site has been a tremendous help to me as I finally have somewhere I can just let it all out and not be judged (most of the time...).

I'm glad things are turning around for you - keeping my fingers crossed that they do for me too.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I think it is crucially important that people recognize the strength, hope and joy that they inspire by posting their successes.

We all get to share in your joy by proxy. 

I think it is wonderful for you, and wonderful for anyone that reads TAM to see a struggling couple re-establish their bond and start making progress.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, great success story. Glad to see one of those. I'm also glad for this forum. While I do t have any problem in my relationship with my girl, I've learned stuff abou everything here, especially from the troubles of other nice guys. Those could have just as well been me. So thank you all as well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

